# arboricidio



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

De un tiempo a esta parte se ha hecho muy conocida la palabra *arboricidio*. 

Aunque es fácil saber su significado, no la veo recogida en el DRAE ni otros diccionarios. Ni siquiera tratada por algún lingüista. Por lo menos hasta donde sé yo.  

Agradecería sus comentarios.

Polizón


----------



## Dlyons

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> De un tiempo a esta parte se ha hecho muy conocida la palabra *arboricidio*.
> 
> Aunque es fácil saber su significado, no la veo recogida en el DRAE ni otros diccionarios. Ni siquiera tratada por algún lingüista. Por lo menos hasta donde sé yo.
> 
> Agradecería sus comentarios.
> 
> Polizón



El periodista colombiano Alejandro Rutto Martínez escribió un artículo sobre las palabras que terminan en "icidio" (como *arboricido *y ecocidio).

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...tml+arboricidio+dicionario&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk


----------



## emm1366

Uhmmm.

Creo que estas palabras se han introducido en textos burlescos. No imagino diciendo en forma seria palabras como "pollicidio" o "gallinacidio" o cosas parecidas.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Coincido con emm1366: fuera de los usos clásicos (uxoricidio, infanticidio, parricidio, homicidio, suicidio...) la desinencia -cidio (tomada del verbo latino matar) se suele usar en términos jocosos como los que ha aportado.


----------



## Calambur

Polizón said:


> *arboricidio*.
> Agradecería sus comentarios.


Si no designara algo que me aterra, te preguntaría, medio en broma y medio en serio, _¿en qué sentido me lo dice?_ Me refiero a qué tipo de comentarios esperás...
Sin duda, la palabra está correctamente armada y se entiende sin vuelta; que no la recojan los diccionarios no significa mucho. 
Imagino que hasta ahora no existía porque no era necesaria; ahora sí lo es y por eso la creamos.
Si la pregunta tuya apunta a si conviene o no aplicar el sufijo -cidio, pues yo digo que sí, ya que significa 'matar', y los árboles, que son seres vivos, pueden ser matados.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Arboricidio es el genocidio pero hablando de árboles.  

Ese tipo de frases me hace pensar si la persona que usó esos términos no se vio influenciada, o haya tomado nota de la "Tremenda Corte"

En la "Tremenda Corte" el secretario hacía el anuncio del caso o juicio a seguir, por ejemplo "José Candelario Tres Patines" se robó o timó a alguien con unas gallinas, y el juez decía "Traingan a los implicados en ese gallinicidio".  

A los casos por lo general le añadían el "icidio":  arbolicidio, gallinicidio, etc.  

Imagino que el CubanBoy es de Cuba y habrá escuchado este programa radiofónico (pero no se si le habrá gustado).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_tremenda_corte
http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/José_Candelario_Tres_Patines

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> Si no designara algo que me aterra, te preguntaría, medio en broma y medio en serio, _¿en qué sentido me lo dice?_ Me refiero a qué tipo de comentarios esperás...
> Sin duda, la palabra está correctamente armada y se entiende sin vuelta; que no la recojan los diccionarios no significa mucho.
> Imagino que hasta ahora no existía porque no era necesaria; ahora sí lo es y por eso la creamos.
> Si la pregunta tuya apunta a si conviene o no aplicar el sufijo -cidio, pues yo digo que sí, ya que significa 'matar', y los árboles, que son seres vivos, pueden ser matados.



Completamente de acuerdo con Calambur. Me gusta la palabra "arboricidio", igual que "ecocidio". Espero que se extienda el uso; servirá para concienciarnos y para que asociemos la tala y la quema indiscriminada de árboles con un crimen.


----------



## Bartocus123

Calambur said:


> Sin duda, la palabra está correctamente armada y se entiende sin vuelta; que no la recojan los diccionarios no significa mucho.


 
No creo que se entienda "sin vuelta", es más, yo no entiendo a qué se refiere  ¿Hablamos de la tala indiscriminada de bosques? ¿De la deforestación? Infiero que hablamos de deforestación, en este caso me parece que lo más correcto sería *foresticidio*. ¿Por qué? Si, al sacar el auto, mi vecino pasa a llevar, sin querer, el árbol del patio de mi casa, estaríamos hablando de un "arboricidio" también, ¿no? Muchos de los productos para fumigar podrían ser "letales" para las plantas, incluso para un árbol; entonces, ¿estos productos serían "arboricidas"?
El glifosato, por ejemplo, es un "arboricida".
Si hablamos de eliminar a un árbol, lo más correcto sería "arboricidio"; mas, si hablamos de eliminar a un grupo de árboles, creo que lo más correcto es *foresticidio*. Haré un comparación un tanto grotesca: cuando hablamos del asesinato de un solo hombre, hablamos de "homicidio"; cuando hablamos del asesinato de muchos de ellos, hablamos de "genocidio".

(Desearía que palabras con significados tan brutales como "homicidio" o "genocidio" no tuviésemos que usarlas nunca más, y que, en general, el prefijo -cidio ya no fuese necesario )​


----------



## Calambur

Bartocus123 said:


> No creo que se entienda "sin vuelta", es más, yo no entiendo a qué se refiere  ¿Hablamos de la tala indiscriminada de bosques? ¿De la deforestación? Infiero que hablamos de deforestación, en este caso me parece que lo más correcto sería *foresticidio*.


Tu concienzudo argumento me parece válido, pero si _arboricidio_ no se entiende, _foresticidio_ es aún más difícil de comprender (por lo menos para mí). 
Supongo que quien puso en boga el nuevo término, trató de armarlo con una palabra de todos conocida, como lo es _árbol_, para que casi cualquiera pudiera desmembrarlo (el nuevo témino) y comprender el significado. Si hubiera usado _foresta_, sospecho que el proceso sería más difícil, ya que _foresta_ no es tan conocida como _árbol_.
En fin, dado que _arboricidio_ no es un término técnico, y que pretende llegar a una mayoría (creo), no me parece mal.


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Y por qué no ambas palabras?  Arboricidio para cuando se refiere a un solo árbol y foresticidio para cuando se trata de varios (al igual que el ejemplo ha dado Bartocus: homicidio-genocidio). Ambos "delitos" deberían ser penalizados de forma distinta. Aquí, en muchas zonas de Madrid está prohibidísimo la tala de encinas (y de demás especies), incluso en jardines particulares. Si te pillan haciéndolo, te cae el pelo. Me parece muy bien por los tiempos que corren.
Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Bartocus123 said:


> ¿Hablamos de la tala indiscriminada de bosques? ¿De la deforestación? Infiero que hablamos de deforestación, en este caso me parece que lo más correcto sería *foresticidio*. ¿Por qué?


La tala indiscriminada de árboles no tiene por qué ser un foresticidio. Cuando hace algún tiempo el Ayuntamiento de Madrid decidió talar 700 árboles, muchos centenarios del Paseo del Prado delante del Museo Von Thyssen para hacer un aparcamiento subterráneo para los autobuses turistas que visitan los museos la zona, se inició una campaña para salvarlos con la señora baronesa a la cabeza al rescate.

Para mí talar maravillosos árboles centenarios para hacer un aparcamiento puede considerarse un arboricidio sin matices jocosos. Y no es la selva amazónica, pero también cuenta.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque por deformación profesional tiendo a pensar que -cidio se ha de referir a la muerte de un humano, encuentro que en el origen latino estaba expresamente previsto el uso para el caso de abatir árboles: "arbores occidebant" (los árboles caían, eran abatidos) de modo que tengo que admitir la corrección inicial de la forma arboricidio/foresticidio mal que le pese a mis prejuicios.


----------



## emm1366

Södertjej said:


> La tala indiscriminada de árboles no tiene por qué ser un foresticidio. Cuando hace algún tiempo el Ayuntamiento de Madrid decidió talar 700 árboles, muchos centenarios del Paseo del Prado delante del Museo Von Thyssen para hacer un aparcamiento subterráneo para los autobuses turistas que visitan los museos la zona, se inició una campaña para salvarlos con la señora baronesa a la cabeza al rescate.
> 
> Para mí talar maravillosos árboles centenarios para hacer un aparcamiento puede considerarse un arboricidio sin matices jocosos. Y no es la selva amazónica, pero también cuenta.


 El idioma permite utilizar estos prefijos y sufijos precisamente para ampliar la comunicación. En algunas discusiones me han regañado diciendo que hay palabras precisas que aplican para cada circunstancia. Mientras las palabras estén aceptadas no es menester inventar, aplicar o anglonizar (???) nuevos vocablos.

*Tala* es mejor que arboricidio.

Si aplicamos sentimentalismos aquí entonces un amante de las hormigas ya saben lo que dirá.


----------



## Södertjej

Talar será mejor para ti. Para los ancianos que han paseado esos árboles desde niños, no es una tala sin más, es la destrucción de un paisaje único dentro de la ciudad y que ya no sigan viviendo (ya que no se trataba de transplantar) árboles centenarios.

Talar es aséptico, arboricidio implica un matiz que en ciertos casos sí quiere aportar el hablante y por qué no se va a poder usar en un contexto concreto con fines muy determinados. Y eso no tienen nada que ver con los anglicismos.


----------



## lady jekyll

emm1366 said:


> El idioma permite utilizar estos prefijos y sufijos precisamente para ampliar la comunicación. En algunas discusiones me han regañado diciendo que hay palabras precisas que aplican para cada circunstancia. Mientras las palabras estén aceptadas no es menester inventar, aplicar o anglonizar (???) nuevos vocablos.
> 
> *Tala* es mejor que arboricidio.
> 
> Si aplicamos sentimentalismos aquí entonces un amante de las hormigas ya saben lo que dirá.



Pero hay veces que la tala es necesaria (por ejemplo, cuando un árbol está enfermo -y hay que evitar que la enfermedad se extienda a otros- o mismamente cuando está muerto), y en tal caso ya no estaríamos hablando de arboricidio .


----------



## Calambur

emm1366 said:


> ...precisamente para ampliar la comunicación.... me han regañado diciendo que hay palabras precisas que aplican para cada circunstancia.
> *Tala* es mejor que arboricidio.


Precisamente, para ampliar la comunicación, y no por sentimentalismo, pueden utilizarse (e incluso crearse) sinónimos.
*arboricidio* tiene un matiz diferente al de *tala*.
Y lo de las pobres hormiguitas será un _formiquicidio_, digo yo.

*Lady*: parece que talar, estrictamente, es esto:
1. tr. Cortar por el pie una *masa* de árboles.


----------



## ManPaisa

lady jekyll said:


> ...o mismamente cuando está muerto), y en tal caso ya no estaríamos hablando de arboricidio .



Tendríamos que inventar un término para esa acción.


----------



## emm1366

Södertjej said:


> Talar será mejor para ti. Para los ancianos que han paseado esos árboles desde niños, no es una tala sin más, es la destrucción de un paisaje único dentro de la ciudad y que ya no sigan viviendo (ya que no se trataba de transplantar) árboles centenarios.
> 
> Talar es aséptico, arboricidio implica un matiz que en ciertos casos sí quiere aportar el hablante y por qué no se va a poder usar en un contexto concreto con fines muy determinados. Y eso no tienen nada que ver con los anglicismos.


 ¿Será posible entonces que el divino RAE, aceptará tarde o temprano, una palabra como *pochochita*, sólo por que transmite un sentimiento?


----------



## Södertjej

No sé que es pochochita pero no te recomiendo que la uses en España por sus asociaciones fonéticas con una palabra poco elegante.

La RAE siempre ha dicho que formar una palabra con sufijos/prefijos correctos no tiene nada de incorrecto y si con un fin concreto se forma la palabra arboricidio, la etimología es irreprochable. A quien no le guste que no la use. Tampoco se está pidiendo aquí que se recoja en el Código Penal. Pero delito ecológico ya existe, por cierto.


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> *Lady*: parece que talar, estrictamente, es esto:
> 1. tr. Cortar por el pie una *masa* de árboles.



Me parece que voy a tener que darles un toque a los de la RAE, porque talar es simplemente cortar el tronco de un árbol por su base o pie, como quieran llamarlo, pero no necesariamente una masa de árboles. Creo que cualquier guarda forestal o experto en esta campo estaría de acuerdo conmigo...


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> Me parece que voy a tener que darles un toque a los de la RAE, porque *talar* es simplemente cortar el tronco de un árbol por su base o pie, como quieran llamarlo, pero no necesariamente una masa de árboles. Creo que cualquier guarda forestal o experto en esta campo estaría de acuerdo conmigo...


Lady: también yo entiendo que talar es cortar un árbol por el pie. Por eso dije "estrictamente" (a los de la RAE, dales no más, yo te ayudo).


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> Lady: también yo entiendo que talar es cortar un árbol por el pie. Por eso dije "estrictamente" (a los de la RAE, dales no más, yo te ayudo).


Si lo he dicho muy en serio, no te creas que es una broma, Calambur; ahora mismito voy a escribirles para avisarles (de hecho, ya tienen que conocerme, porque soy una "asidua avisadora"...jejeje)


----------



## Bartocus123

Calambur said:


> Tu concienzudo argumento me parece válido, pero si _arboricidio_ no se entiende, _foresticidio_ es aún más difícil de comprender (por lo menos para mí).



Yo creo que sí se entiende, y quizá más que arboricidio.
La gente tiende a desconocer la etimología de las palabras, si escuchan *arboricidio* dudo que lo asocien inmediatamente con los árboles (distinto sería el caso del monstruoso *arbolicidio*; aunque si tenemos que ponernos más coloquiales, y pasarnos por alto la etimología, las normas en la composición de palabras y la lógica en pos de una mejor comprensión de parte del común de la gente, ¿por qué descartáis esta opción?). En cambio, si escuchan *foresticidio*, lo ascociarán enseguida con palabras como *foresta*,*forestal*, *forestación*,* reforestación*,* deforestación*, etc.; y esto es porque *forest-* no cambia, a diferencia de *árbol*  *arbori-* (suena un poco tonto, pero sé que es así. Podría ejemplificarlo con otros casos donde esto ocurre, pero no quiero seguir extendiéndome ).



lady jekyll said:


> Pero hay veces que la tala es necesaria (por ejemplo, cuando un árbol está enfermo -y hay que evitar que la enfermedad se extienda a otros- o mismamente cuando está muerto), y en tal caso ya no estaríamos hablando de arboricidio .



En ese caso, estaríamos hablando de un "arboricidio asistido".


----------



## Calambur

Bartocus123 said:


> En cambio, si escuchan *foresticidio*, lo ascociarán enseguida con palabras como *foresta*,*forestal*, *forestación*,* reforestación*,* deforestación*, etc.; ).


¿Y vos creés que *foresta* es una palabra que conoce el común de la gente? 
Yo creo que no.


----------



## ManPaisa

Bartocus123 said:


> En ese caso, estaríamos hablando de un "arboricidio asistido".


Jeje.  No, porque ya está muerto el árbol; no hay que asistirlo en nada.  Lo que hacemos es "re-matarlo", pero queremos un término más 'técnico'. 



Calambur said:


> ¿Y vos creés que *foresta* es una palabra que conoce el común de la gente?
> Yo creo que no.


Yo tampoco.  Más común sería *floresta*, pero caemos en el mismo problema.


----------



## Bartocus123

Calambur said:


> ¿Y vos creés que *foresta* es una palabra que conoce el común de la gente?
> Yo creo que no.



Pero el resto (de las palabras) sí.



ManPaisa said:


> _floresta_[/B], pero caemos en el mismo problema.



Creo que todos conocen las palabras _deforestación_ y _forestal_ (hay parques cuyo nombre incluye esta palabra, de hecho).



ManPaisa said:


> Jeje. No, porque ya está muerto el árbol; no hay que asistirlo en nada. Lo que hacemos es "re-matarlo", pero queremos un término más 'técnico'.





lady jekyll said:


> Pero hay veces que la tala es necesaria (por ejemplo, cuando un árbol está *enfermo* -y hay que evitar que la enfermedad se extienda a otros- o mismamente cuando está muerto), y en tal caso ya no estaríamos hablando de arboricidio .



Pero en el ejemplo de *Lady Jekyll* el árbol estaba enfermo, no muerto.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Polizón

El significado de arboricidio no es ningún misterio; alguien lo formó tomando el latín arbor _( -ŏris_). Y le agregó el sufijo c_idĭum que significa ‘__matar’ (como en homicidio)._

Creo que ese punto es bastante claro. No creo que se haya hablado de arboricidio en la época del imperio romano o hasta que se habló latín, pero la construcción está bien hecha, desde mi punto de vista.

No creo que haya discusión como en suicidio, que pese a estar plenamente incorporada al DRAE (Voz formada a semejanza de _homicidio_, del lat. _sui_, de sí mismo, y _caedĕre_, matar) tiene algunos detractores.

Pero volviendo al tema, yo entiendo el arboricidio como una tala irresponsable. Si hablamos de árboles en una ciudad (en especial donde escasean) y se matan árboles en pro de una obra de concreto que a veces ni siquiera es útil, como una fuente de agua decorativa o un monumento estrafalario, por ejemplo. 

La tala puede incluso llegar a ser buena, pero no si es de manera indiscriminada.

Creo que el contexto puede ser urbano para uno y rural para otro, pero creo que es más para darle énfasis a la muerte de un árbol allí donde escasean o de especies que debemos proteger y conservar.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Södertjej

Polizón said:


> Creo que el contexto puede ser urbano para uno y rural para otro, pero creo que es más para darle énfasis a la muerte de un árbol allí donde escasean o de *especies que debemos proteger y conservar*.




Formar una palabra con raíces correctas con fines expresivos, que no pseudocientíficos, no es más que una licencia creativa perfectamente lícita. Si con el tiempo esa palabra pasa a incorporarse al idioma con una serie de connotaciones concretas, eso ya es otra cosa que con el tiempo se verá.


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> Tu concienzudo argumento me parece válido, pero si _arboricidio_ no se entiende, _foresticidio_ es aún más difícil de comprender (por lo menos para mí).


Ahí estoy de acuerdo con Calambur, Bartocus. Creo que árbol está al alcance comprensivo de todo el mundo, mientras que "foresta", "deforestar", etc., no, por mucho que nos pese .



Polizón said:


> El significado de arboricidio no es ningún misterio; alguien lo formó tomando el latín arbor _( -ŏris_). Y le agregó el sufijo c_idĭum que significa ‘__matar’ (como en homicidio)._
> 
> Creo que ese punto es bastante claro. No creo que se haya hablado de arboricidio en la época del imperio romano o hasta que se habló latín, pero la construcción está bien hecha, desde mi punto de vista.


Yo no conocía "arboricidio" hasta que iniciaste el hilo, Polizón. Estoy muy contenta de que lo hayas abierto.
Ayer por la tarde estuve en IKEA y me quedé perpleja al ver la cantidad de abetitos que tienen expuestos en el exterior (a diez euros cada uno). Un auténtico arboricidio porque los arbolitos no han sido extraídos de la tierra con su cepellón, qué vá,  han sido arrancados de cuajo del suelo. Ninguno tiene  posibilidad de sobrevivir. Personalmente, pienso que esto debería estar prohibido, aunque hayan sido plantados  en viveros para este fin. Un árbol es un ser vivo, no un objeto.



Södertjej said:


> Formar una palabra con raíces correctas con fines expresivos, que no pseudocientíficos, no es más que una licencia creativa perfectamente lícita. Si con el tiempo esa palabra pasa a incorporarse al idioma con una serie de connotaciones concretas, eso ya es otra cosa que con el tiempo se verá.


Yo también pienso que está bien hecha la construcción, y espero sinceramente que, tarde o temprano, la RAE acabe recogiéndolo en su diccionario, y que se utilice debidamente.

Hay un proverbio árabe que dice algo así como que el que ha plantado un árbol no ha vivido inútilmente o no ha pasado en vano por este mundo.


----------



## Södertjej

lady jekyll said:


> Hay un proverbio árabe que dice algo así como que el que ha plantado un árbol no ha vivido inútilmente o no ha pasado en vano por este mundo.


Salvo que tenga cerca una tienda de Ikea...

No, en serio, yo creo que deforestación sí es un término habitual en las noticias de España y también son comunes palabras con esa raíz: guarda forestal, pista forestal, ingeniería forestal. No creo que foresticidio vaya a ser muy difícil de entender. Lo que pasa es que un foresticidio, salvo que se haga legalmente, sería directamente un delito ecológico, que eso sí está tipificado en España.


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Yo también pienso que está bien hecha la construcción, y espero sinceramente que, tarde o temprano, la RAE acabe recogiéndolo en su diccionario, y que se utilice debidamente." (Lady Jeckyll)
Coincido en que la construcción es buena pero si la RAE tiene que acoger todos los términos susceptibles de ser seguido por -cidio casi duplicaría el volumen de su diccionario pues hay otras materia sensibles, no sólo la forestal, como el gaticidio y canicidio de las carreteras, el pajaricidio de los venenos usados sin precaución, el recién llegado "feminicidio", el profesoricidio, el marinericidio de los secuestros en Somalia...
En fin, espero que -cidio siga funcionando  como hasta la fecha y sólo se oficialicen aquellos usos que han acreditado una larga vida, como los ya citados parricidio, infanticidio, etc.


----------



## lady jekyll

clares3 said:


> Coincido en que la construcción es buena pero si la RAE tiene que acoger todos los términos susceptibles de ser seguido por -cidio *casi duplicaría el volumen de su diccionario* pues hay otras materia sensibles, no sólo la forestal, como el *gaticidio y canicidio *de las carreteras, el *pajaricidio *de los venenos usados sin precaución, el recién llegado "*feminicidio*", el *profesoricidio*, el* marinericidio* de los secuestros en Somalia...
> En fin, espero que -cidio siga funcionando  como hasta la fecha y sólo se oficialicen aquellos usos que han acreditado una larga vida, como los ya citados parricidio, infanticidio, etc.



Estimado Clares : 
gaticidio, canicidio, pajaricidio, tigricidio,... quedarían englobados en *animalicidio.*
profesoricidio, marinericidio, feminicidio,... en *homicidio.*

Así, tendríamos tres clases de asesinato posibles: la animal, la vegetal y la humana. No es pedir mucho... y tampoco duplicaríamos el volumen de su diccionario .
Saludos


----------

